# Amazing Discus tank



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

I found this video awhile ago thought I should share it.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Very very nice setup and thanks for sharing....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank and some great looking discus! Thanks for posting


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's just crazy sick. Yowza


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, thats beautiful. Someone should post that on Simply Discus and see what the fanatics say about putting angelfish and barbs in with Discus


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank. Actually there is a guy on Simply who has angels and Denisoni Barbs in his discus tank already. And they're wilds too.  Jose Cardona or jcardona1. 190 gallon with a sump with an Beananimal style down pipe and overflow. Love that tank. 
http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?87275-A-monster-journal...My-190g-wild-discus-biotope!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

I would love to have a big planted discus tank like this one. very nice indeed.

I would keep fewer discus than this one though.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Wow, thats beautiful. Someone should post that on Simply Discus and see what the fanatics say about putting angelfish and barbs in with Discus


Everyone knows it can't be done. That would be like throwing in a knife fish or, dare I even say, a turtle


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually heard on Simply you can't breed plecos in a discus tank. Lucky I don't read those posts.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I actually heard on Simply you can't breed plecos in a discus tank. Lucky I don't read those posts.


Now you're just talking foolish talk  Next you'll be telling me they were those stripey little black and white guys in the same tank with uaras, rams and altums. It just can't be done.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, shutting down threads on Simply Discus is pretty selective. For example, the guy from Rain Forest keeps getting slagged and it can go on for years but insult someone who is/was a sponsor or critize the site itself and it's an immediate shut down. For example, when Dale Jordan was ripping off people, that got shut down or the recent thread about Simply Discus having a bad rap...kind of like the NHL disciplinary approach


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Now you're just talking foolish talk  Next you'll be telling me they were those stripey little black and white guys in the same tank with uaras, rams and altums. It just can't be done.


And little yellow and black banded guys that are 3 mm long that the discus don't eat, with 3 powerheads churning up the water at over 1500 gph.  Just can't be done I tell ya.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> And little yellow and black banded guys that are 3 mm long that the discus don't eat, with 3 powerheads churning up the water at over 1500 gph.  Just can't be done I tell ya.


That's 2 FX 5's, 2 Powerheads, 3 Aquaclears and 3 airstones, thank you very much...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> That's 2 FX 5's, 2 Powerheads, 3 Aquaclears and 3 airstones, thank you very much...


Yeah, but that's on a 210. This is 93 gallon with a 2078, HK 425, HK550, HK1.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Well, shutting down threads on Simply Discus is pretty selective. For example, the guy from Rain Forest keeps getting slagged and it can go on for years but insult someone who is/was a sponsor or critize the site itself and it's an immediate shut down. For example, when Dale Jordan was ripping off people, that got shut down or the recent thread about Simply Discus having a bad rap...kind of like the NHL disciplinary approach


I saw them pounding on beastie boy again last week and was just sick to death of it. I wish they would leave him alone. You're absolutely right. As a member of any forum, I want to know when people have had good and bad experiences. It might influence whether or not I choose to deal with people. I'm getting tired of posts being censored to only show certain people in the right light while trashing others. I don't get it and I wish it would stop. I want to hear the good and the bad - sorry. And if the sponsors or sellers can't take it, too bad - clean up your act and you won't have to worry about negative feedback. Simple.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Ooops - sorry OP*

Sorry for hijacking your thread and going way off topic. I just had a nerve pressed I guess 
Shelley


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats a nice setup,quite the variety of discus in there! "Skittle bag" for sure right Shelley ?  Thanks for sharing.As for Simply Discus, iam more of a lurker there and havent posted or joined yet.Seems like they run a tight ship there.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Thats a nice setup,quite the variety of discus in there! "Skittle bag" for sure right Shelley ?  Thanks for sharing.As for Simply Discus, iam more of a lurker there and havent posted or joined yet.Seems like they run a tight ship there.


You are correct, Luke, but for some reason I'm liking these skittle fish


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Nice tank. Actually there is a guy on Simply who has angels and Denisoni Barbs in his discus tank already. And they're wilds too.  Jose Cardona or jcardona1. 190 gallon with a sump with an Beananimal style down pipe and overflow. Love that tank.
> A monster journal...My 190g wild discus biotope!!


Thanks for posting this one man, it blows the youtube one out of the water! Beautiful tank and complete setup, wish i had the funds to go that high tech, but amazing job on the scape, simple yet effective... amazing how much that 3d background really makes a difference in these tanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> Thanks for posting this one man, it blows the youtube one out of the water! Beautiful tank and complete setup, wish i had the funds to go that high tech, but amazing job on the scape, simple yet effective... amazing how much that 3d background really makes a difference in these tanks


Yep, I love that tank. Jose is not detailed and a perfectionist in his setups, he's also an accomplished photographer, so his threads are super duper awesome. He's even had pics featured in National Geographic.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for that post Gary. More inspiration for when I swap out my Africans next year. . Love the wood placement and is giving me options other than buying super expensive manz centerpieces.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

lol i saw that vid a lil bit ago...great to see it again.


----------

